# "Quick Reply screen isn't allowing me to edit.



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else is having this problem, but when I click on "Edit" to add or correct one of my posts, the first screen will not allow me to edit. I have to click on "Advanced" to go to another screen to edit and save.

I use several vBulletin forums and this happens only at this one. That tells me it must be something unique to this sites scripting.

It's no big deal, but I thought you would want to know.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the report.
What browser / version are are you using ?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Thanks for the report.
> What browser / version are are you using ?


 
You're very welcome! I'm using IE 9.0.8


----------



## babetoo (Dec 8, 2011)

another curious thing. when i click on post quick reply, it starts to do it and then the little circle just goes and goes and goes. when it stops message has not been posted. have to click and send again. anyone have a clue, why that happens?


----------

